# Gibson (of Gibson guitars) declares bankruptcy



## KenOC

Is this the right place to post this? "Gibson Brands filed for bankruptcy with a turnaround plan that will give some of the company's lenders equity ownership of the iconic American business that's supplied guitars to B.B. King, Elvis Presley and Pete Townshend."

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/com...ew-guitar-business/ar-AAwAsWE?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Better go check out and see if they are having a clearance sale


----------



## Triplets

I remember raising some eyebrows when they bought some Audiophile electronic companies. Reportedly the debt incurred and the losses of the companies is what led to the bankruptcy


----------



## KenOC

Triplets said:


> I remember raising some eyebrows when they bought some Audiophile electronic companies. Reportedly the debt incurred and the losses of the companies is what led to the bankruptcy


Yes, that's mentioned in the article referenced. Sometimes bad decisions actually have consequences!


----------



## Rogerx

KenOC said:


> Is this the right place to post this? "Gibson Brands filed for bankruptcy with a turnaround plan that will give some of the company's lenders equity ownership of the iconic American business that's supplied guitars to B.B. King, Elvis Presley and Pete Townshend."
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/com...ew-guitar-business/ar-AAwAsWE?ocid=spartanntp


All things die down one day, even we all, whether we like it or not.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I hope things work out and Gibbos continue to be made, even if they're owned by someone else.

The world needs more guitars like this...



















...and less like this...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I almost brought one shaped like an Airstream once


----------



## Merl

One of cats is called Gibson (just saying). Also have Fender and Aria. Unfortunately Tokai got ran over last year.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I'm sure that someone will rescue the guitar part of Gibson.


----------



## Room2201974

Dr Johnson said:


> I'm sure that someone will rescue the guitar part of Gibson.


Ah, but which guitar part? I'm not sure the acoustic necks were ever worth saving!


----------

